# How to reactivate amazon flex account?



## Bimal99 (Oct 20, 2016)

Hey guys, couple weeks ago,I took my two door car for delivery since my car was broke. But,the perosn over there didn't let me do delievry saying I'm not allowed to use a two door car and he sent me back. However, next time there was another perosn in charge and he let me use my two door car for delivery, so I thought I could use two door car and started using it. But again last week the other perosn in charge there didn't let me use two car and again sent me back home. This happened couple times. Due to this incident, yesterday amaozn sent me an email saying I violated the agreement, therefore they terminate and deactivate my account. I emailed them yesterday, but haven't got any responses. Is there any way to contact them directly? Or reactivate my account? Your suggestions will be helpful. Thank you


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Yeah thats a tough one. I think you made a big mistake bringing your two door a second time. When you get a warning once, that should have been the sign to stop bringing your two door. At my warehouse they allow you to do a two door but one guy tried to reject packages so they told him to forfeit and go home. 

Most emails to Flex are automated, if I were you I would write a letter explaining your situation to support and hoping they accept it.

Unlike Uber I have never heard of someone who was deactivated getting reactivated. Good luck bud.


----------

